# Easy, Yummy Cornbread Muffins -- Bye Bye Jiffy Mix :)



## Jill (Nov 17, 2015)

We made a batch of these muffins on Sunday. They were so good and just as easy as a mix, but taste so much better. They're really moist and so yummy!

I bet they're less than $1 to make and a batch and yields 12 regular size !muffins or 6 large muffins.

INGREDIENTS:

1 cup self rising flour

1 cup cornmeal (we used white cornmeal)

1/3 cup sugar

1 egg (beaten)

1/4 cup vegetable oil

1 cup milk (we used whole milk)

Combine the dry ingredients and then add the wet ingredients. Gently hand mix. Pour into prepared muffin cups (sprayed, greased or lined).

Bake at 400 degrees for 15-20 minutes. Toothpick should come out clean when they are done.

We could only eat three between us, but the leftover ones reheated nicely to go with dinner last night.

Hope they hit the spot for someone


----------



## Food (Oct 21, 2020)

Hungry for good food AND great conversation? Food & Recipe boasts a veritable smorgasbord of over 500 recipes and a community-inspired activity feed that allows users to share reviews, tweaks, questions, and photos of their favorite recipes. Grab a plate and join the fun!


----------



## minihorse (Oct 23, 2020)

Those sound good and could be a base for variations (like cooked bacon bits?) Or corn type muffins. 

Thanks for sharing that recipe.


----------

